# Arctic Parkas/ Extreme Cold Weather Gear



## jjronnie (21 Sep 2004)

Hey guys,

Since, cold weather is just around the corner here in the Northeast (i'm located near CFB Gagetown) I was looking for a quality cold weather parka. I'm not in the army, but I'm seriously considering it (i'm a recent universit grad). Anyways, I was wondering if you guys with experience could tell me how well the Canadian Arctic Parkas work in really cold weather (i.e. below minus 30). I have the Cdn. army fleece and the gortex IECS cobat jacket, but I dont have the parka. If anyone can tell me about the Arctic Parka or IECS/ICE parka I would really appreciate it. I was thinking of picking up this one, but I don't know if this one has the Goretex  (http://www.compusmart.ab.ca/spplsgt/Can_Winter.htm)
Also, Is the American N-3B parka (or any other winter parka) they use any good in comparison?


----------



## Inch (21 Sep 2004)

I may have missed something, but why do you want a miltary parka? When you get enrolled you'll be issued one.

For my jacket, I have a Columbia Ice Dragon parka that did me fine in the -52 windchill this past winter in Manitoba. 

Cheers


----------



## chrisf (21 Sep 2004)

jjronnie said:
			
		

> I was thinking of picking up this one, but I don't know if this one has the Goretex   (http://www.compusmart.ab.ca/spplsgt/Can_Winter.htm)
> Also, Is the American N-3B parka (or any other winter parka) they use any good in comparison?



That's the old stle, non-goretex parka. It's just as good in extreme cold weather as the new one, but, like the new one, it's designed to be used in conjunction with the other layering items of clothing, the old one was designed to be used with the flannel coat and the combat sweater.


----------



## jjronnie (21 Sep 2004)

So how cold of a temperature is the IECS/ICE system good for? Have any of you used it in really bad conditions.....like below minus 40?


----------



## Arctic Acorn (22 Sep 2004)

I know that the Ranger Instructors up north use the Canada Goose Snow Mantra's for the high arctic. If you're looking for the absolute best parkas, those are the ones. They should be at the price...they'll set you back about 700 bucks (Cdn) They issue them to the Ranger Instructors, luckily. They don't like the IECS system for high arctic use, but most people never encounter those kinds of temps. I've used it in below -40, and never had a problem with it...but you have to be _very_ aware of how much layering to use for what types of activity. 

If you're looking for good quality civilian cold weather gear, Canada Goose is the one.  In addition to supplying the Canadian Ranger Patrol Groups, they issue the same parkas to scientists working in the Antarctic. In fact, if anyone has seen the Day After Tomorrow, those spiffy yellow get-ups the actors were wearing were Canada Goose too. Plus, they're a canadian company. 

/plug plug plug...  ;D


----------



## Niss (28 Nov 2004)

My store actually carries those parkas and I think the Mantra is about 650 and change. Its officially rated for   -60 but unofficially goes to -100. The IECS I do believe is GORTEX but as mentioned before requires layering. With the mantra, if you walk around in -20 with a tshirt underneath you will be sweating your balls off. www.angiesoutdoor.ca


----------

